# Suche Vektorgrafiken



## Partyarena (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Homepage wo man Vektorgrafiken bekommt.
Kennt jemand so eine Seite?


----------



## Roman-studios (11. Oktober 2007)

Hier  http://www.clip-art.ru/indexx.html

wie ist das


----------



## Zinken (12. Oktober 2007)

Linkliste: http://www.drweb.de/webgrafik/vektor-grafiken-download.shtml
Nicht gratis, aber sehr günstig: http://www.fotolia.de


----------



## Partyarena (12. Oktober 2007)

gibt es mehrere?


----------



## Roman-studios (14. Oktober 2007)

Wenn das Thema abgeschlossen ist dann melde es unter Erledigt


----------



## Artpet (19. Oktober 2007)

Googeln: - Vektorika - oder direkt http://www.vektorjunkie.com/mag.html  (auf die linke Seite kannst Du direkt Pdf. runterladen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,.
http://www.istockphoto.com/index.php
aber viele der gängigen Stockfotoanbieter haben auch Vektorbilder im Sortiment.

Gruß


----------



## Partyarena (26. Oktober 2007)

danke. werde mir auch diese Seite mal ansehen


----------

